# Breeding problems for a first time male



## gsdowner14 (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a female I want to breed but the male I have won't mount her he is humping mid air. She is in season and showing all the signs that's she's ready but he is new to all this. Is there any thing I can do to help them. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Is the female a maiden bitch? If they are both inexperienced, you may have to "help". How do you know she is ready? Did you progesterone test?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

You may have to perform some "help" if you want this to work. If she doesn't really know the routine she can't help the male either and if he doesn't know what to do the results I've seen can be comical. Unfortunately you aren't looking to make a funny video. If all else fails you might try invetro fertilization done by a vet.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

we have no information - male and female may be too young , the male not having maturity to be confident to breed yet 

we need to have less intervention in breeding , if even to ensure dogs with proper instincts to mate , to deliver , to care for their young --

this is a pretty natural act , any stray on the road is ready to go --


----------



## gsdowner14 (Mar 8, 2014)

She is standing for him, swaying her tail to the side. But he won't mount her he is doing the best but at the side of her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdowner14 (Mar 8, 2014)

carmspack said:


> we have no information - male and female may be too young , the male not having maturity to be confident to breed yet
> 
> we need to have less intervention in breeding , if even to ensure dogs with proper instincts to mate , to deliver , to care for their young --
> 
> this is a pretty natural act , any stray on the road is ready to go --



They are 4 years old. She does seam to respond to him but he just, and she has tried to mount him but I think he is a bit nervous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If he can't do the deed you'll have to decide whether he's breedworthy and perhaps try a side-by-side AI instead. I agree with Carmen here. Personally, if a male doesn't show the stamina to breed a flagging female, I don't know that he should be bred. If he's very persistent in trying but needs a little help with aim due to inexperience, help him out.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

"*we need to have less intervention in breeding , if even to ensure dogs with proper instincts to mate , to deliver , to care for their young --*

*this is a pretty natural act , any stray on the road is ready to go --"*

*yes!!!!*


----------



## gsdowner14 (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, don't really like the idea of AI would rather let nature take it's own course. Fingers crossed he'll find out what to do. But I'll keep you posted ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

